# Traps and prospecting equipment for sale



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I have been contacted by a person looking to sell the traps her deceased father used. From her message, she has 50 double spring traps that look to be #3's from the picture. They were used for Bobcat and Coyote trapping. There are a handful of smaller traps as well.

She also has a metal detector with case that looks to be in like new condition. Some seining baskets, picks and shovels too.

I you are interested in making her an offer on any of this please PM me here and give me your email address. I will forward the information to you in that manner.

Thanks!

Bears Butt


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Brand of traps? Age? I collect old traps... have some really cool old ones.


-DallanC


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

They appear to be mostly Victors.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

There seems to be some interest in these traps as there should be. Here is a picture of some of the traps. They all appear to be in like new condition.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

These traps were all sold! Thanks to the person who bought them if you saw this posting and went for them!


----------



## HunterTanner (Feb 4, 2012)

Just out of curiosity, do you know what they sold for?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

$10 p/trap.


----------

